# rubber shotgun rounds



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a persistant dog problem. Lady on my street, her dog died. Huge bull mastiff. Barked like hell, but i didnot mind. It never came in my yard and never missed a stranger walking down the street. Someone gave her a yellow lab looking puppy. Won`t stay in the yard. Ripped open the cage and killed the kids down the street rabbit. Came into my yard, chaseing my cat that ran into my wifes arms. Jumping up trying to get the cat as she ran screeming for the door. The owner said " oh she won`t hurt you" So....just ordered a can of "bear" pepper spray and was reading about the rubber shotgun rounds ( the wife want to use her glock and get it over with, warning do not mess with the CAT !!!! ) LOL 
any input on the rubber buckshot?

tom


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Just replace the lead with rock salt. It want kill him and he want come back !

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

murphyslaw said:


> Just replace the lead with rock salt. It want kill him and he want come back !
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


Rock Salt is near useless in a shotgun.

Rubber buckshot is pretty hard hitting. It's barely less than lethal in my opinion. Getting hit with that stuff will leave heavy bruising on a person for weeks. I would get code enforcement before I starting shooting that stuff. You don't want to exacerbate this into a situation to were the neighbor alleges that you shot their dog with something lethal.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Replace the shot with air soft bb's, or use a paintball gun at about 320fps. They really sting lol


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

paint ball gun sounds like the answer. thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just get rid of the cat and the wife, then pet the dog!

Ha,Ha,Ha,


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep the paint balls in the cold (but not frozen), so they are harder to break and he will not come back


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, on this subject I am an Ass, and I guess will air it, but what was the cat doing out so the dog could chase it. seems like both would be fair game


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

markm0369 said:


> Well, on this subject I am an Ass, and I guess will air it, but what was the cat doing out so the dog could chase it. seems like both would be fair game


*I thought he said the dog came into HIS yard chasing the cat. HIS house, HIS cat +puppy = Paintball gun. The paintball won't kill it and they do sting like hell but you can probably get in trouble for all of the above. If talking to her goes nowhere, call Animal control and they will ticket her. Only if she doesn't fix it on her own though.*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> I thought he said the dog came into HIS yard chasing the cat. HIS house, HIS cat +puppy = Paintball gun. The paintball won't kill it and they do sting like hell but you can probably get in trouble for all of the above. If talking to her goes nowhere, call Animal control and they will ticket her. Only if she doesn't fix it on her own though.


+1 and wasn't it the kids yard that it ripped open the rabbit cage and killed it. Sounds like fair game alright, fair game to kill a dog !

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

clarify, The rabit belonged to the kids on the otherside, rabbit gone and cage torn open. Strange white tuff`s of hair all over the suspected dog`s yard.

#2 dog jump fence into* my* yard....chased *my* cat, who jumped into *my *wifes arms.......dog continued to jump on *my* wife to get the cat, as she ran into *my* house screeming.....it`s a big game now we can`t even go out in my yard without it charging the fence like it`s rabbid.........but I`m trying to play nice ( and keep my wife from emptying her glock into the dog and throwing its lead filled body back over the fence) did i mention never mess with "THE CAT" 

update got my buddies paint ball gun, shoots lots of balls fast and far.....gonna be fun


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The dog isn't vicious to people, right?, And he's only doing what is natural, being a dog, which isn't his fault. 
Maybe the owner needs the paintballs?? just saying.....
Or, open your gate, let the dog in, close the gate, call the pound, point out the owner, problem solved.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It does sound more like an owner problem than the dog. If it's not being vicious towards people, then I would talk to the owner and let her know what's going on. If that doesn't work then call animal control.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

barebones1 said:


> we can`t even go out in my yard without it charging the fence like it`s rabbid.


Sounds like its acting vicious to me. I'm not saying straight up kill it. Call animal control for sure,but I wouldn't let any dog have me afraid to go out in my OWN yard.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

She is old. don't want to bust her out or really hurt the dog. have to make it Not FUN to jump into my yard. first paint balls . if that doesn't work we will go to bear mace. I'll keep you posted


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You poor city folks.....Man up, grow some and shoot the damn dog dead next time he comes on your place.The dog attacked your wife=dead dog. End of story.It is the dogs fault,this is what they normally do when not trained.I would not worry about "stepping on the neighbors toes" Yours have been stomped on by their dog.Fix the problem,permanently.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

start setting bear traps in your yard lol


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

#1 city + shooting dog = JAIL
#2 shooting dog + rural yard = court
#3 close dog in your yard + animal controll = mad neighbor and dog back from pound the next day
#4 dog in the bck of your truck for a long country ride + glock + shouvel = happy wife and neighbor thinks the dog ran away...... I'd take # 4 ....:whistling:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i still like the bear traps....haha


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a job for Timic...... But that may be to country for ya......


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

even rubber bullets in a shotgun will be discharging a " Firearm " 
I would say forget the firearm all together.
air rifles are a different situation but can get you into trouble also , even though they would be very effective.

I have grown and used habanero pepper which I use in a juicer to make a spray that when added to ammonia and shot from a squirt gun / aka water pistol sends them into a hell on earth. 

the more they paw at their face the more they run in circles. go figure

my wife had it is a water gun when she rode her bike = it works


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> You poor city folks.....Man up, grow some and shoot the damn dog dead next time he comes on your place.The dog attacked your wife=dead dog. End of story.It is the dogs fault,this is what they normally do when not trained.I would not worry about "stepping on the neighbors toes" Yours have been stomped on by their dog.Fix the problem,permanently.


You could not be more wrong , from the mountains, My mom ( 5 ft tall) runs bear off the porch with a broom. Just wondering is being from a city some kind of insult ? Is everone not from where your from less of a person? As to shooting an out of line dog ,we just bulldog em and snap the neck.( mostly for runnin deer) Never waste a round on something you can do by hand, 20 miles to town and ammo cost money.......that must be a flatlander concept. As too my balls, was that you peeking? Stepping on neighbors toes ? That could be anyones grandma and you want me to shoot the only companion she has left ? WoW you just may be the toughest person in the world, chuck norris running second.

for those of you whom are interested. Spotted the dog in the back corner of the yard. Run up and hit him 25-30 times with the paintball gun......screeming like a nut, chasing him back to the fence. He slipped at the fence and just curled up yelpin. Pulled up and let him go, now he just low growls and slinks away................thanks pff problem solved!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If the dog forgets and comes back and is friendly, you can give the owner an anonymous lesson and learn to keep her companion on her property.
Get you some hunting cover or trapper scent like skunk scent at your hunter supply store.
Put a few drops on his head and let him go prancing back home.
He gets a bath and the owner maybe gets the message to keep her dog at home.
No harm no foul on anyone.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

hey johnson,
thanks for the tip. The old girl is 70 + you can tell the dog is all she has for company. Thats why the no kill policy. Don`t know if he will forget, he got quite an ass-whoopping. Hit him 15 x at less than 6 ft he was wailing like i was killing him. Wonder what she thought when the dog came in covered in two colors of paint?


----------

